
Ask HN: What is your preferred dev environment for working with cloud resources? - 3cham
Hi HN,<p>given that more and more companies moving into cloud infrastructure, I am interested in what is the good way for a developer working with cloud resources. Some approaches in my mind now:<p>- Create a VM-instance on the cloud provider, setup dependencies then develops everything with console.<p>- [For GUI lover]: Create a VM-instance on the cloud provider, setup dependencies, tunneling everything to a local IDE via SSH.<p>- [Hardcore way]: mimic the cloud services in a local VM&#x2F;computer and develops everything locally.<p>Please share your opinion, thanks :)
======
boddu
I use SAM to test serverless functions on local.

~~~
3cham
Do you know any similar tool for cross provider development?

